# Bharuchi: Hombhroch



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Do you use the word miyaa in Gujarati? Would your mother and father address each other as miya/biwi?


Oh no... hehe.. that, to me, is very Urdu.

It's funny you bought this up lol - I was talking about this very same thing with my cousins when I went to Zambia, and we realised that they never actually _address_ each other apart from saying "hombroch?" (are you listening?). Very strange hehe.

Moderator Note:
Thread split from here.


----------



## panjabigator

Hombroch?  That doesn;t sound Gujarati too me...


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hombroch? That doesn;t sound Gujarati too me...


Hehe! I'll tell you why not. Oh, before I do, can I just say I made a slight error - it should actually have been "hombhroch" (aspirated "b")

It actually comes from the verb "Saambharwu" (સાંભળવું) - _to listen_. Now that is Suddhar Gujarati (standard). As you know, Bharuchi's often change "s"s to "h"s in many words, and this one is also one. So the Bharuchi version I guess would "haambharwu". 

Now another characteristic of Bharuchi Gujarati is that sometimes, the "aa" sound in Suddhar Gujarati is changed to "o" in Bharuchi. (but not all the time) That happens to the word here too - so now we have "hombharwu". 

Now next thing we ask ourselves is, how do we form the present tense in Gujarati? Well, taking the verb "to listen" it's like this: (This is now Bharuchi by the way)

Oo hombhru Chu_ (I am listening)_
Tu hombhre Che _(You (sing + informal) are listening)_
E hombhre Che _(He/She is listening)_
Amay hombhre Che _(We are listening)_
Tamay hombhro Cho _(You (polite/plural) are listening)_
Eloko hombhre Che _(They are listening)_

(change the "hombhr-" to "saambhr-" to make it suddhar. hehe )

Now if you look at the second-to-last one, it's "Tamay hombhro Cho", meaning "You are listening" (polite version - which is how wives talk to their husbands by the way) Now for the next Bharuchi characteristic "rule"!:

In the present tense, the two verbs (auxiliary & main verb) (so here: Tamay hombhro cho) are sometimes "moulded" into one word. You simply join the two words together and get rid of the last letter. So now we have "Tamay hombhroCho" - you are listening (Tamay hombhroCh)

So there we have it. To change it into a question (_are_ you listening?), you just raise your voice at the end (and you don't have to even use the pronoun), which is where "HombhroCh" comes from.

Hope that helps you to understand 

(By the way - I used capital "c" since it's aspirated)


----------



## panjabigator

ah ha!  I see says the blind man to his deaf wife as their disabled son goes up stairs to feed the pet gorilla 8)

So "hu kare che" and "hu karo cho" are both shorted to "hu kare/och?"


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> ah ha! I see says the blind man to his deaf wife as their disabled son goes up stairs to feed the pet gorilla 8)
> 
> So "hu kare che" and "hu karo cho" are both shorted to "hu kare/och?"




Yes, that's right (hu karech/hu karoch) - 1st one informal, 2nd one formal.

If you want to go _even_ further and analyse Bharuchi characteristics, then in the example you gave (lets take "hu karech") the "ch" (which, remember, is aspirated) is then NOT aspirated (in Bharuchi, that is). 

Some Bharuchis (including myself in fact) even say "Hu karet"!

lol - so thinking about it, all the way from "Shu kare Che?" (Suddhar), it's now become "Hu karet?" (Bharuchi) - big change!!


----------



## panjabigator

My friends from Surat all have the same change S to H phenomena...its very interesting!  hu vaach! "hu vaat che!"


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> My friends from Surat all have the same change S to H phenomena...its very interesting! hu vaach! "hu vaat che!"


LOL. That one doesn't work I'm afraid! It sounds very strange and wouldn't make sense if you said "Hu vaach?". Remember, it only works with _verbs_, and "vaat" isn't one


----------

